# GOMAD..Diet



## rimzie_84 (Aug 7, 2009)

Surely this cant be healthy :confused1: anyone heard/or even attempted to do this? any comments?

http://stronglifts.com/gomad-milk-squats-gallon-gain-weight/


----------



## rimzie_84 (Aug 7, 2009)

rimzie_84 said:


> Surely this cant be healthy :confused1: anyone heard/or even attempted to do this? any comments?
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/gomad-milk-squats-gallon-gain-weight/


Not 1 comment?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

looks weird, bumpy


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

"Some say that GOMAD works even better than steroids with beginners who want to gain weight fast."

lmao, that says it all for me!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

And a before and after pic, yes I see HUGE muscle gain there:lol:


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

A lot of the guys at the gym i used in the late 80's drank 8 pints of milk a day.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It's milk - high cals, enough protein.

Simple. If you are skinny and need more cals and more protein then it's not a crazy thing to try for a few weeks IMO.


----------



## gdc1987 (Sep 7, 2009)

im going to give this a go starting on monday, ill keep you updated on prgress and let you know how i get on


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

From the link:-



> Whole Milk. Full fat milk which contains 3-4% fat. Alternative names: full cream milk or ***** milk*.


LMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMFAO


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks like an old school diet to me. Diets high in milk, eggs and red meats along with routines based around squats have always yielded results.

Hard gainers/ectomorphs will probably be the only ones to benefit with minimal fat gains. Endomorphs are likely to pack on a sh1t load of fat.

But if you're a 55kg man struggling to gain then why not give it a go for a month.

Myself, I don't like milk. Many people say if it's good for babies to grow from then anyone can grow one it. I also like to point out I don't have the same genetics as a cow, unless they've been drinking breast milk :whistling:


----------

